# Triming



## stoner 420 (Aug 27, 2006)

i have a question that most of u will probably find stupid..... i am curious how to trim the buds that i am going to harvest..... do i just trim the leaves off or what exactly do i need to cut off to cure correctly.... i understand that this is the most important part where u can either make it or break it right......cureing....... and the color of the trichs i am not quit understanding when to harvest........ does this make a diference in the the potency or just the high head to body.......... pls some one answer this.................fixing to help a friend of mine.............


----------



## stoner 420 (Aug 28, 2006)

what no one wants to answer


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey Stoner....The theory is...amber colored trichs produce the couch lock, cloudy trichs produce the head high, so 50% of each is a perfect blend....as far as manacuring...Id cut off the bigger shade leaves and  leave the small or med sized ones to wrap around and protect your buds. I dont have much experience with harvesting...yet.. but This might help you.


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 28, 2006)

get a cheap hand held microscope.......they 15 bucks at radio shack.  You cant see the trichs unless u have one.  when u look u will see the circles everywhere.  practice practice practice and if ya have shakky hands.....lol...use the force and observe on the fly...all this will make sence when you have scope.  Amber trichs is what you want.....


----------



## stoner 420 (Aug 28, 2006)

hey thanks guys.......... i have heard TBG or mutt (one of the two i can't remember) n-e-ways they have a jewelers loube  where can i get one of these i have very shaky hands i am not about to try the microscope thing sounds like it is hard so i need something a little more hand held method............but yes i do get what yall r saying i will remember this or mayb i will start my grow notes............guys i really appricate the advice.........


----------



## ftw2012 (Aug 28, 2006)

i just ordered my jewlers loube on ebay and got it shipped to  me for about 15 bucks.  just got it saturday,   got a 10X and a 20X in the same unit.  BWD is right....youll know how to tell as soon as you look...


----------

